

Mashable buys blippr - thomas
http://mashable.com/2009/03/09/mashable-acquires-blippr/

======
omnivore
Is this a "real" acquisition or is it some sort of "join our team and I'll pay
you" swap? I always wonder about these things...

------
jc
It is a _real_ acquisition.

Sincerely, CEO of blippr

